# Golf Clubs, where made ?



## TKroll

Do any club makers other than I believe PING make their clubs and components (shafts) in the US ? Just got a set of Callaway Diablo Edge irons, on the shaft it states that the head was made in China and the shaft in Viet Nam. These guys must be making a killing manufacturing in China and Viet Nam then requiring us to pay top dollar here in the US. No wonder there are problems with knock-off clubs.


----------



## cnstoner

would you pls upload some pictures for our reference.


----------



## Surtees

Yes a lot of places make the components in the Asia region and assemble in the USA. I'd love to get a set made and assembled in Australia, there is one club maker I know of that does it in Australia but I couldn't find a local supplier to try them last time I updated my clubs. Yes Knock offs are a big problem. I don't think it matters where the clubs are made people would still do knock offs.... The only way to stop the knok offs is to stop people buying them.

Welcome to the site too!


----------



## Indacup

TKroll said:


> Do any club makers other than I believe PING make their clubs and components (shafts) in the US ?


 Not anymore, even their parts are made overseas.


> Just got a set of Callaway Diablo Edge irons, on the shaft it states that the head was made in China and the shaft in Viet Nam. These guys must be making a killing manufacturing in China and Viet Nam then requiring us to pay top dollar here in the US.


Well, the other option of having them manufactured here would put the price of clubs well out of reach for the normal player.


> No wonder there are problems with knock-off clubs.


I don't understand that comment...are you talking about components or clones? And what problems are you referring to?


----------



## Hogan

Most cast clubs are manufactured in China. It's the forged clubs that get the attention because the forging houses have moved to China and Tailand. For example, Ping's Anser Forged irons are forged in China and assembled in the U.S. Top notch Japanese clubs like EPON, MIURA and CHIKIRA still use their own forging houses in Japan. Some other very high end Japanese market clubs are forged in China and the grinds and assembley done back in Japan. The key is to have the forging process replicated in China and have a high level of quality control. Getting a set of sticks that is 100% made in America is a tough one. The labor to forge and hand grind clubs here would be a fortune.


----------



## rwright

I too bought a set of Callaway Diablo Edge irons and noticed the heads are made in China and shafts are made in Viet Nam. Had I not bought them directly from Callaway I would have thought I had received knock offs. They are excellent clubs, but it would be nice if Callaway made their products here at home. I guess the cost would out the roof if they did,


----------



## Jennifer2

Do any club makers other than I believe PING make their clubs and components (shafts) in the US ?


----------



## golferlocal225

Thanks indeed for valuable informative post about golf clubs.


----------



## Penguin

There's an outfit called SK Fiber who makes a variety of graphite shafts that used to be owned by a guy from South Korea (SK) but the factory has been in Alabama for 10 years or more. I use their Big-T or Tornado shaft on some of my fairway woods. Am contemplating switching to graphite shafts for my irons and using one of their models. SK Fiber shafts are known for their low-torque, minimal twist graphite shafts.Sorry, that was incorrect. SK Fiber shafts have always been built in South Korea. Their headquarters until recently was located in Alabama. Then they sold out to Hireko (sp?) Golf, the same people who bought out Dynacraft. I believe their sales office is in California now.


----------

